# A new morenatsu demo is out



## drafan5 (Aug 14, 2009)

For the records, Morenatsu is a yaoi furry dating sim. With sex scenes

You have to download it by torrent

http://pinky.ceena.net/view.php?id=090813201447-692467

http://morenatsu.seesaa.net/ link of the Morenatsu blog, it's the post with a nude tatsuki about to do oral.

It begins with you going back to live in your childhood village, living with your grandparents.

You're greeted by Torahiko, who takes you back to a restarunt for your welcome home party, you meet all your old friends (Tatsuki, Juichi, Koya, Shun, Shin, Kyoji, and Kounosuke) and are introduced to Sotaro (the lion, he moved there 2 years before the game's plot started)

You have to choose who to sit with, first choice is with Tatsuki, I think he gets drunk, and horny. He ends up naked, you see him without his clothes on  (which I still can't get off my mind, I also saw Kyoji and Juichi naked in the first demo and can't stop thinking about them too, they're just, rawwr ).

Oh, the demo ends after the party, you can go back and choose a different person to sit with.

if 127 MB is that part only, I don't think I'll be able to fit the full game on a 1 GB SD Card.  

How big is an average dating sim?

I hope someone will translate the script or make an english patch when this game is done. Or in fact for this demo.

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## drafan5 (Aug 16, 2009)

also this

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Morenatsu

I added some stuff to it. I would love help with the article. I guess on some stuff cuz I don't know Japanese. 

Tell everyone you know too. Should I add this to the my journal too?


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Aug 17, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having a look at it but damn I cannot translate the japanesse language :/


----------



## drafan5 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh

wikifur is going under a site change
new link to the Morenatsu Article will be  http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Morenatsu

until the move is complete, you can't do any editing in the wikifur articles


----------



## drafan5 (Aug 21, 2009)

looks like you don't need to login to edit wikifur articles.

The site change is complete


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 22, 2009)

OH BOY, 


I'm so excited for this game.




PS: I'm not.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Aug 23, 2009)

I really want this game. Too bad I don't know Japanese.


----------



## drafan5 (Sep 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Though i am curious about this demo what are the requirements for this demo to work.


----------



## Monamy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, I've registered recently and came by this thread. I was amazed by the arts in this game, but sadly I get a syntax error (whatever that means) everytime I try to start the game.

Is there something I should do after downloading the files?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2009)

lol.  A really flashy Tail Underground in Japanese.

Does "interactive smut" become a "game" when written in Japanese or something?


----------



## drafan5 (Oct 10, 2009)

Monamy said:


> Hi, I've registered recently and came by this thread. I was amazed by the arts in this game, but sadly I get a syntax error (whatever that means) everytime I try to start the game.
> 
> Is there something I should do after downloading the files?



go to control panel, go to regional and language options, at the menu that pops up, click the advanced tab, then set the language for non-unicode programs to be Japanese. Click apply, (if you have to install some language packs, do so). Click yes when you're asked to restart you're system. Extract the game after the restart. It should work then.

When you're done playing the game, be sure to set the language for non-unicode programs back to English North America.

This game's in Japanese, FYI.


----------



## drafan5 (Oct 10, 2009)

RTDragon said:


> Though i am curious about this demo what are the requirements for this demo to work.



just a good computer that'll run most low requirement programs.


----------



## Shireton (Oct 10, 2009)

Since I can't read Japanese at all, I think I'll pass this up.


----------



## drafan5 (Oct 10, 2009)

By the way. 

The demo can now be downloaded at the official site, no torrent needed. It's version 0.8 for the records.

and on the morenatsu blog: here's a new update.

ã¡ã‚‡ã£ã¨ã”ãŸã”ãŸã—ã¦ãƒ–ãƒ­ã‚°ã®æ›´æ–°ãŒæ­¢ã¾ã£ã¦ã—ã¾ã£ã¦ã„ã¾ã™ãŒã€
è£½ä½œã®æ–¹ãŒè½ã¡ç€ãã¾ã§æ‹æ‰‹ã‚³ãƒ¡ãƒ³ãƒˆã¸ã®ãƒ¬ã‚¹ã‚’ä¼‘æ­¢ã—ã¾ã™ã€‚
æ¥½ã—ã¿ã«ã•ã‚Œã¦ã„ãŸæ–¹ã‚„ä»Šã¾ã¾ã§ã‚³ãƒ¡ãƒ³ãƒˆã—ã¦ã„ãŸã ã„ãŸæ–¹ã€
ç”³ã—è¨³ã‚ã‚Šã¾ã›ã‚“ã€‚è½ã¡ç€ã„ãŸã‚‰å†é–‹ã„ãŸã—ã¾ã™ã€‚
æ—©ãçš†ã•ã‚“ã«æ¼ã‚Œãªã¤ã‚’ãŠå±Šã‘ã§ãã‚‹ã‚ˆã†åŠªåŠ›ã—ã¾ã™ã®ã§ã€
ã‚ˆã‚ã—ããŠé¡˜ã„ã—ã¾ã™ã€‚

ã‚ã¨ã€è£½ä½œçŠ¶æ³ãªã©ã®è¨˜äº‹ã¯ã“ã‚Œã‹ã‚‰ã‚‚æ›´æ–°ã™ã‚‹äºˆå®šãªã®ã§ã€
ãŸã¾ãƒ¼ã«è¦—ã„ã¦ã‚‚ã‚‰ãˆã‚Œã°ã¨æ€ã„ã¾ã™ã€‚   

I need someone to translate that for me. But I think it says the production of the game has been put on hitatus for a little bit.


----------



## drafan5 (Nov 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

Stop bumping.  Seriously.

First of all, you're probably the only one on these forums who can read Japanese. Second... Well, that's about it, really. Unless it's in English, nobody is going to care - Visual novels are text-heavy and rely on storyline and interaction between characters. Without any idea of what's going on, there's no reason for anyone to bother. At least, until there's an English language option available.


----------



## thebigbird (May 21, 2010)

I am currently learning Japanese. Although I still have a VERY long way to go...
Currently only in Chapter 3 of 50 in Minna no Nihongo... T_T

I'll try to translate it to English when I can. Translating would be a great practice for me! 

Hopefully, by the time they release the final version, I'm ready to translate! ^^


----------



## Kesteh (May 21, 2010)

GOD DAMN what a necrothread!


----------

